# Detergent / Stain Remover



## m20j (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey everyone - 

I was wondering what the safest, most effective products are for keeping whites whitest while being safe for colors too. I hand wash everything and hang dry and so far have only used a non-scented detergent "All free-clear". Something to take grease out also.. 

Thank you!!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Oxyclean. I used to hand wash my bike clothes. Then I married a woman who rides a lot. Then we had kids. Now I just dump the whole pile in the washing machine every week. Works just fine.


----------



## stan01 (Apr 30, 2014)

I used to hand wash my stuff also & now I just dump everything into my high efficiency washing machine in normal mode using unscented hypo allergenic detergent. Works great but I do use a wash bag for my favorite jerseys & shorts. As for stains 2nd for oxyclean. For grease though I use Castrol automotive degreaser. Treat only the area where there is grease & then using my fingers I gently rub the soaked area until the grease is broken down & then rinse area with cold water until grease & degreaser is gone. Then toss in with rest in washing machine.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I do a separate load just for my cycling clothing. I do use the gentle cycle on my washing machine. I also put my nicer stuff in a wash bag. For detergent, I've been using whatever my wife buys. But recently, some of the clothing is starting to ....not let go of its smell. This stuff has a couple of seasons use. Maybe that is to be expected. I recently bought 

Advanced Laundry Detergent - Free + Clear - HEX Performance

in hopes that it will get rid of the perma smell. After a few loads (3 or 4), the smell is still there.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Regardless of what detergent you use, be sure and use POWDER and not liquid.

Powdered detergents are more effective than their liquid counterparts because it's difficult to keep the cleaning agents effective once they're in liquid form.

I read that in Consumer Reports, I believe.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Peter P. said:


> it's difficult to keep the cleaning agents effective once they're in liquid form.


Isn't there like water in the washing machine?


----------



## m20j (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey, thanks for all the replies. I just upgraded my washing machine to one of those hi-def 4k super delicate capable programmable type things. It would be nice to not have to hand wash anymore.. With these machines tho I don't have the option of not using liquid I think. Ok, cool. Thanks again.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> I do a separate load just for my cycling clothing. I do use the gentle cycle on my washing machine. I also put my nicer stuff in a wash bag.


This ^

I never noticed a difference using Oxyclean in my laundry. I also don't use liquid fabric softener. 

The BEST stain remover is Nordstrom's Delicate Wash Stain Remover. My wife buys it in the lingerie dept.


----------



## royluke (Apr 24, 2017)

I like using Win detergent since it helps remove the sweaty smell aside from making my clothes clean.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

duriel said:


> Isn't there like water in the washing machine?


I'm referring to the detergent while it's in the container. It's difficult for the cleaning agents to retain their potency while suspended in liquid. Powdered detergents don't have that problem. Now go wash your clothes; I can smell them over the internet!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I still think there is water in there.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

PI specifically recommended this for sweat stains. It's good, but doesn't work miracles.

No More Yellow!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I use liquid detergent "ALL" and or "ARM N HAMMER" both clear no color, no problems... cloths come out clean, no stains or funky smells... toss in the washing machine, wife won't let me throw in with all the other clothing... must be washed separately


----------

